# audicollection Q7 = allroad????



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

Just got my copy of the audi collection catalog.
I notice that one accessory for the Q7 is plastic wheel arches like the allroad had.








Can I just get an allroad instead?


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: audicollection Q7 = allroad???? (sieben)*

tell me about it


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

those wheels would look pretty scarry on an AR


----------

